# Grooming course...



## bunty (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi everyone!
I want to get on a grooming course so I know what I'm doing(v excited as love doing hubbies hair and plaiting my daughters!!). I ordering clippers soon so my pup can get used to the sound etc before he's old enough to need them.. Also Roseline scissors starter set. Have watched the grooming vids which are superb(thanku to JD).
Now am it hung to get on a course-am based in Northamptonshire but don't mind travelling for a good course run by a groomer who understands the cockapoo coat(and won't judge me for having a cockapoo like a local groomer has recently-tried to stop me putting my name down for one)
I am over keen as not getting my pup for two weeks but really don't want to have a dog who hasn't been exposed to grooming experience before its too late and he hates sounds etc

Thanks again all!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

A few of us went to Bishop Burton College in Beverley , but I would think that that would be a couple of hours for you although Maureen travelled down from the North East. Other people went to one 'down South' that's probably nearer, sorry I can't remember where it was but looaads of people have been so I'm sure they" ll let you know. People have booked the days specifically for Cockapoo s , great to meet people and handy that the trainer is just dealing with one breed with similar issues. Maybe another day could be arranged xx


----------



## bunty (Apr 17, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> A few of us went to Bishop Burton College in Beverley , but I would think that that would be a couple of hours for you although Maureen travelled down from the North East. Other people went to one 'down South' that's probably nearer, sorry I can't remember where it was but looaads of people have been so I'm sure they" ll let you know. People have booked the days specifically for Cockapoo s , great to meet people and handy that the trainer is just dealing with one breed with similar issues. Maybe another day could be arranged xx


Yes Beverley is a good three hours I think... Further south would definately be better! How early did you get yours used to being near to clippers etc?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh, I don't think until about 6/7 months.They don't make that much noise really . I think I'd get them used to combs, brushes and dryer first then the clipper is nt such a big deal really x


----------



## bunty (Apr 17, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Gosh, I don't think until about 6/7 months.They don't make that much noise really . I think I'd get them used to combs, brushes and dryer first then the clipper is nt such a big deal really x


That's a bit of a relief - scissors are soo expensive but I believe worth getting the Roseline starter set.. So if I can delay buying the clippers for a few months then that would be better(hubby not impressed that having to invest so much in 'dog stuff!)

Thanks!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I bought a cheap Wahl clipper as I didn't want to spend a lot and then either not be able or confident enough to do it, since I've bought my more expensive clippers I've found myself just using scissors....typical


----------



## bunty (Apr 17, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> I bought a cheap Wahl clipper as I didn't want to send alt and then either not be abe or confident enough to do it, since I've bought my more expensive clippers I've found myself just using scissors....typical


Ooh no! That's soo annoying! I'm tempted to really get into the grooming-do it for friends digs and get my mOney back!! Lol! Will see how get on eh?!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi Bunty, quite a few of us have been on the Pampered Pooch day at Merrist Wood College near Guildford Surrey. Someone arranged some cockapoo specific days for us but some people have been on he general courses too. Dinah is a wonderful tutor with loads of experience. I gained loads of confidence from my day with her & now groom Oakley myself.


----------



## bunty (Apr 17, 2012)

mariag said:


> Hi Bunty, quite a few of us have been on the Pampered Pooch day at Merrist Wood College near Guildford Surrey. Someone arranged some cockapoo specific days for us but some people have been on he general courses too. Dinah is a wonderful tutor with loads of experience. I gained loads of confidence from my day with her & now groom Oakley myself.


That's two hoursso not so bad! How often do they run the courses?Oakley looks fab! How early did you start his grooming etc?


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

hi i live in long eaton, Nottingham /Derbyshire my groomer does a 1 day course im going on it soon as now i have 2 to do and would like to learn i will let you know how i get on 
xxlynda


----------



## bunty (Apr 17, 2012)

lilaclynda said:


> hi i live in long eaton, Nottingham /Derbyshire my groomer does a 1 day course im going on it soon as now i have 2 to do and would like to learn i will let you know how i get on
> xxlynda


Even closer! Good luck .. Let me know how you get on!!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

I took Oakley to a groomer at 7.5 months and he was 10 months when we went on the course.
Here is a link to the course
http://www.merristwood.ac.uk/CourseInformation/AdultCourseDetails.aspx/24708/Animal


----------



## wendybuck (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi bunty
We pick our cockapoo up next week. I am looking for a grooming course in Northamptonshire. Did you manage to find one? How was it?

Thanks


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Bunty
I have Roseline scissors, they are very good and I'm glad I bought them. The clippers I bought are student ones, with one speed setting. They are perfectly adequate. You will eventually need to look at a grooming table, that is very helpful.

However, this is all a little way off. Proper grooming and going on a grooming course is not necessary until about 8 + months old. The adult fur comes in around that time and you will find grooming is needed more then. Before 8 months just regular brushing is required so they get used to it.

Local colleges who offer grooming courses are worth talking too. They often do one day courses for people who want to just look after their own dog and not go into business.


----------



## bunty (Apr 17, 2012)

wendybuck said:


> Hi bunty
> We pick our cockapoo up next week. I am looking for a grooming course in Northamptonshire. Did you manage to find one? How was it?
> 
> Thanks


Hiya-are u nearby?!! Great to know there will be another cockapoo owner nearby! Haven't found anything yet-however a lovely guy called Adam on here is a groomer and may be running a course... Also there is a groomer in kingsthorpe who apparently runs a training session-maybe we could share a lesson when our cockapoos are old enough?! 
Are you only just going to choose a pup? Where are you getting ur pup from?


----------



## bunty (Apr 17, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> Hi Bunty
> I have Roseline scissors, they are very good and I'm glad I bought them. The clippers I bought are student ones, with one speed setting. They are perfectly adequate. You will eventually need to look at a grooming table, that is very helpful.
> 
> However, this is all a little way off. Proper grooming and going on a grooming course is not necessary until about 8 + months old. The adult fur comes in around that time and you will find grooming is needed more then. Before 8 months just regular brushing is required so they get used to it.
> ...


I'll check my local college too thanks!
Glad u liked the Roseline scissors-will have to get mine next month!!! What make of clippers did you get? Sound good enough for me!!


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi Bunty,
I'm also wanting to do a grooming course. I've contacted Merrist Wood and unfortunately the next course (October) is full. So the next available course is March! I shall be hacking away at Charlie's coat until then! 
Good luck with your search.


----------



## wendybuck (Aug 29, 2012)

bunty said:


> Hiya-are u nearby?!! Great to know there will be another cockapoo owner nearby! Haven't found anything yet-however a lovely guy called Adam on here is a groomer and may be running a course... Also there is a groomer in kingsthorpe who apparently runs a training session-maybe we could share a lesson when our cockapoos are old enough?!
> Are you only just going to choose a pup? Where are you getting ur pup from?


We pick Daisy up on the 26th from Syml. What about you? Is yours from Syml's other litter? We live in Blisworth, where abouts are you? I suppose there is no rush with the courses but it would be nice to know what is available, Kingsthorpe would be handy!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I saw a black Cockapoo about 3 yrs ago in that big park in Northampton, the one with the bandstand and cafe xx


----------



## bunty (Apr 17, 2012)

wendybuck said:


> We pick Daisy up on the 26th from Syml. What about you? Is yours from Syml's other litter? We live in Blisworth, where abouts are you? I suppose there is no rush with the courses but it would be nice to know what is available, Kingsthorpe would be handy!


Not far away-east haddon! Well have to meet at slavey forest or harlestone firs for a walk when weather is good! My boy is coming from Anzil cockapoos in Liverpool-9 days left, is dragging on and on!


----------



## bunty (Apr 17, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> I saw a black Cockapoo about 3 yrs ago in that big park in Northampton, the one with the bandstand and cafe xx


Thatll be Abington park near to my vets! Since discovering cockapoos am noticing them everywhere!!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

*Grooming course addition*

Hi, I'm new to the forum, but not new to Cockerpoos 

Having 2 poos since August made me rethink the grooming regime in the long term. I'd wanted to groom my own dog since we had our first cockerpoo Jenna, and even bought the clippers ready for this before we actually picked her up! However, I was too scared to use them, I think I switched them on once, and then put them away. 

Now I am retired and have the time to do these things, I searched around online to see what courses I could find, and was particularly interested in the GroomRoom in Winsford, Cheshire. On Monday I went for a day's training there, when Rachel helped me to trim Jenna. Rachel was absolutely brilliant, she demonstrated just a little bit at a time and then left me to continue what she had shown me. We did clippering in the morning, and scissor work in the afternoon. I learnt such a lot as she gave me so many tips along the way, and with her guidance, Jenna came home looking wonderful. I should add that Jenna is rather long backed, and Rachel showed me how to shape her so that this feature of Jenna's was minimised. I don't think I could rate Rachel highly enough. Everyone at the GroomRoom was friendly and welcoming and I thoroughly enjoyed my day.

At £165 it may not have been the cheapest course, but it was certainly a case of you get what you pay for - one to one tuition, from 9 until 5, with a short break for lunch. I also got lots of advice about equipment to invest in. (Groomers Online featured extensively!) and now I really feel confident that I can keep our two poos looking good. I'm going again in early December so that Rachel can advise and help me deal with our puppy Meadow's 
coat as it grows out. The cost of the course and some equipment will easily be recouped in a relatively short time just by not having to take the 2 dogs to a groomer.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

*Snap!*



bunty said:


> Not far away-east haddon! Well have to meet at slavey forest or harlestone firs for a walk when weather is good! My boy is coming from Anzil cockapoos in Liverpool-9 days left, is dragging on and on!


Jenna is an Anzil cockapoo!!


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

We pick Daisy up on the 26th from Syml. What about you? Is yours from Syml's other litter? We live in Blisworth, where abouts are you? I suppose there is no rush with the courses but it would be nice to know what is available, Kingsthorpe would be handy!


My max is 6 months and from syml too! You'll love your puppy, ours has been perfect from day one! X


----------

